# best enclousure?



## ilovelizards (Sep 12, 2012)

I was wonder everyons oppion on who they think has the best one.


----------



## james.w (Sep 12, 2012)

Custom built or DIY enclosures are the best for tegus. There aren't any cages out there that are good for tegus.


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 12, 2012)

Wats diy

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xocrieox (Sep 12, 2012)

Do it yourself ( DYI )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmx3000max (Sep 12, 2012)

arent visions good?


----------



## Ntyvirus (Sep 12, 2012)

God yes just mad expensive


----------



## james.w (Sep 12, 2012)

They aren't very good for tegus. They don't allow for deep enough substrate. Tegus are burrowing animals, they need enough substrate to dig down and bury themselves.


----------



## LizardzRock (Sep 12, 2012)

yea there really is no one out there making enclosures for Tegus. Best in my mind is a custom cage built over a deep metal water trough. Kinda like what P.E. uses for their Ackies and other monitors. You get the size of a big enclosure and the ability to provide 24 inches of soil if your trough is deep enough.

http://www.proexotics.com/faq_images/monitor_trough13.jpg


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 12, 2012)

LizardzRock said:


> yea there really is no one out there making enclosures for Tegus. Best in my mind is a custom cage built over a deep metal water trough. Kinda like what P.E. uses for their Ackies and other monitors. You get the size of a big enclosure and the ability to provide 24 inches of soil if your trough is deep enough.
> 
> http://www.proexotics.com/faq_images/monitor_trough13.jpg



Those would be great for burrowing, but they're only like 2ft across. And those galvanized troughs are pretty pricy as well. I've thought of using the P.E design and putting 2 troughs together, but a DIY wood enclosure may still be cheaper.


----------



## Odonata (Sep 13, 2012)

I have been doing a lot of research on this topic. I am pretty handy on the DIY front and have access to friends with serious skills in the area of fabrication, welding, electronic control/automation. The problem of course being that everyone has great input. I expected to be in the middle of construction by now but delayed and moved my tegu from his starting enclosure into a new temporary enclosure to buy me more time.

The trough under tank idea is excellent and done right you can hide it in the base of the build (cabinet). Troughs are available for commercial and agricultural applications in much larger sizes than used by PE. You can also have them custom made. I plan to use an 8 or 9 foot open container for the base, allowing for 18" of substrate. This will be built into a large wooden frame whose job is simply to accommodate the main electronics and provides support to the structure. Built on top of this will be custom vinyl window frames made to order, 2 with external sliding tracks, and a lid that houses the lighting fixtures. Conduit will run up a central back pillar for the electronics and misting system. I plan to have the whole system monitored to allow remote notifications in environmental changes and even internal video surveillance for fun (why not!). All of the controls will be accessible through an application that will run on my iPhone. I will take photos and share plans once they have matured from sketches into something more tangible.

To the specific topic of this thread.....build your own, from simple to exotic it surely will be better than anything currently available commercially.


----------



## ilovelizards (Sep 16, 2012)

I ment DIY cages out of everyone on the fourm who has some of the coolest ones built for the tegus.pictures and details welcome.


----------

